# wendtii in a "small survival mode"?



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

dear all,

I am playing around with Crypto's for some time now, ut have a problem which keeps re-occuring. First I thought about allelopathy, then about soil-mixes, but I am not so sure now.

The problem is that some crypts just won't grow and keep getting smaller for a while, untill they almost disappear. In the end there is only a small piece of rhizome left with some tiny leaves, which can last for a very long time.

What might cause it (I am not sure at all) is some worsening of growing circumstances, especially lower light after replanting to a darker corner.

I think that I can rule out allelopathy now, because of experience with _wendtii_ "Green". I had this plant for over a decade and it was always doing well (but i had it as "unidentified _wendtii_" - I identified it recently because it looks identical with a recently bought one). Then I replanted it from a shallow place (10 cm under the light, submersed) to a deeper one (40 cm, submersed) and it went to the "smaller mode". Right next to it is a recently bought _wendtii_ "Green", which is developing great! Same plant, same circumstances, just a different history! A third _wendtii_ "Green" is for a year surviving as a tiny plant underneath a _C. affinis_-jungle, also in the same aquarium.

Long story, but the question is: how the heck can I wake up such a plant once it goes "small"? I am going to put it emersed in beech leaves now. Maybe after some time emersed and then again submersed it will re-start growing?

I have seen _unulata_, _walkeri_ and some other _wendtii_ varieties also "going small".

I wonder, does this only happen in my aquaria and has anyone a better explanation/solution?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds like the symptoms of nitrogen deficiency, but if the other crypts are growing then it probably isn't that.

Try growing the small plants separately, perhaps in soil. 

Though maybe someone else has a more specific though on what is going on with your crypts.


----------

